# cheng lee



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

A guy suspected that his wife was cheating on him, so he hired a Chinese detective... The cheapest one he could find.

This is his report:

Most honorable sir,

You leave house. I watch house. He come house. I watch. He and she leave house. I follow. He and she go hotel. I climb tree. I look window. He kiss she. She kiss h...e. He strip she. She strip he. He play with she. She play with he. I play with me. I fall off tree. I no see.

No fee,
Cheng Lee


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

They don't get any better...........But made me laugh


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T ROB T said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> They don't get any better...........But made me laugh


+1 that is old Bobbie you are slipping back to your old ways after a few that made me think you had improved :roll: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Like it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

